# boot time profiling & legacy boot



## Alain De Vos (Jan 25, 2022)

Can you do boot time profiling & legacy boot (ie non-uefi) ?


			BootTime - FreeBSD Wiki
		


sh mkflame.sh > tslog.svg
returns :

```
HOST:root: /home/x/freebsd-boot-profiling #./doit
sysctl: unknown oid 'debug.tslog'
sysctl: unknown oid 'debug.tslog_user'
sysctl: unknown oid 'debug.tslog'
cat: tslog.thread.0x0: No such file or directory
cat: tslog.thread.mi_startup: No such file or directory
cat: tslog.thread.start_init: No such file or directory
cat: tsc.end: No such file or directory
sysctl: unknown oid 'debug.tslog_user'
Can't find rc's pid at /home/x/freebsd-boot-profiling/tslog-user.pl line 40.
rm: tslog.thread.start_init: No such file or directory
rm: tslog.thread.mi_startup: No such file or directory
rm: tsc.end: No such file or directory
ERROR: No stack counts found
HOST:root: /home/x/freebsd-boot-profiling #exit
```

Currently trying,

```
#nomakeoption   DEBUG                   # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 27, 2022)

I'll test. Cross-reference:

TSLOG boot profiling
In the meantime, please:

1. `grep TSLOG /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC`
2. `freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`

*Postscript*



Alain De Vos said:


> Can you do boot time profiling & legacy boot (ie non-uefi) ?



I assume so.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 31, 2022)

grep -i TSLOG /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/BSD_2022_01_25

```
options     TSLOG
```

HOST:x: /home/x >freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU

```
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
13.0-RELEASE-p6
FreeBSD mail.ala 13.0-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6 #0 releng/13.0-n244774-b0c8bc5d9cd: Tue Jan 25 20:46:09 CET 2022     root@mail.ala:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/BSD_2022_01_25  amd64 1300139 1300139
```

sh mkflame.sh > tslog.svg

```
sysctl: unknown oid 'debug.tslog_user'
cat: tslog.thread.0x0: No such file or directory
sysctl: unknown oid 'debug.tslog_user'
Can't find rc's pid at /home/x/Dirs/freebsd-boot-profiling/tslog-user.pl line 40.
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 31, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> `13.0-RELEASE-p6`



This might lack what's required. 

Compare: 

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?qt=grep&q=TSLOG&h=releng/13.0> for releng/13
<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?qt=grep&q=TSLOG> for main.


----------

